# 87804 FLU Test



## jdd111168 (Mar 3, 2008)

Our office has been billing the 87804 as a quantity of 1 until recently when I discovered our test are for both strains A&B.  I have been billing for this and only changing the quantity and adding notes that it is for both A&B and the payer's have been paying on this.  However, a colleague recently suggested I use a modifier with this as well but was not certain what modifier should be used.  Is this correct, should a modifier be added, and if so, which one?  Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Linda Poulos (Sep 30, 2008)

*87804 Flu*

I was just asked this same question.  The supply rep says we should bill with modifier 59.  I dont happen to agree as the same test uses 2 different solutions.  Did you get any other responses??

Linda P


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 30, 2008)

http://medicalnewswire.com/cgi-bin/...=index/medicalcoding.shtml&start=41&perpage=4

Our carriers require modifier 59 (most) and have been successful receiving reimbursement.  Other regions require modifier 91.  It boils down to carrier specific guidelines.


----------



## bhaskins1 (Oct 24, 2008)

We are coding 87804QW For Influenza A 
                    87804-59 QW for Influenza B

Modifier 59 to indicate that the code is for a unique and distinct test

QW to indicate that our office is CLIA Waived (Most of our payors will not pay for "lab" tests in the office without CLIA Certification)

Hope this helps...


----------



## heatherwinters (Nov 13, 2009)

*Influenza A+B Testing*

I was just looking up information today on the Quidel Website.  We have an influenza A+B test kit.  Apparently it is one test strip that gives you the results for both A&B in separate windows.  The Ref# is 20183.  According to their site, if the provider specifies that he wants results for both A&B I can code
87804QW AND 87804QW, 59.
which would result in two charges for the test.  Is this accurate? The provider must specify in his order that he wants both results though, in order for me to charge twice, correct?


http://www.quidel.com/products/reimbursementinfo.php



Thanks 
Heather


----------



## bhaskins1 (Nov 13, 2009)

You are correct on all counts.  If the Physician orders both A & B then you can code for both.
Some commercial carriers will pay for both, some will not.  I have had some success with written appeals in getting the second test paid.
87804QW AND 87804QW, 59 is the correct way to code.
Hope this helps!


----------



## heatherwinters (Nov 13, 2009)

*Medicare*

Do you know if Medicare is covering both?


----------



## heatherwinters (Nov 13, 2009)

*twice 87804*

See supporting documentation:

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/587649
  New instructions in the microbiology section indicate that, when separate results are reported for different species or strains of organisms, each result should be coded separately. Use modifier 59 when separate results are reported for different species or strains that are described by the same code. For most family physicians, this may only be relevant in one instance: reporting codes 87804 and 87804-59 when testing for both Influenza A and B.
http://blogs.aafp.org/fpm/gettingpaid/tags/medicare
  hen providing in-office testing for influenza, code 87804QW represents CLIA-waived testing for influenza by immunoassay with direct optical observation. Most rapid tests do not differentiate between Influenza A and B. However, for those that do produce two separate results, payers may accept 87804QW on one claim line and 87804QW59 on a separate claim line. As always, you should check with your individual payers for specific coverage and billing guidelines.


----------



## midarza (Nov 13, 2009)

*flu test*



jdenniston said:


> Our office has been billing the 87804 as a quantity of 1 until recently when I discovered our test are for both strains A&B.  I have been billing for this and only changing the quantity and adding notes that it is for both A&B and the payer's have been paying on this.  However, a colleague recently suggested I use a modifier with this as well but was not certain what modifier should be used.  Is this correct, should a modifier be added, and if so, which one?  Thanks so much for the help!



When you receive payment, do they pay for more than just one unit?


----------



## midarza (Nov 13, 2009)

*flu test A & B*



bhaskins1 said:


> You are correct on all counts.  If the Physician orders both A & B then you can code for both.
> Some commercial carriers will pay for both, some will not.  I have had some success with written appeals in getting the second test paid.
> 87804QW AND 87804QW, 59 is the correct way to code.
> Hope this helps!



do you know if government payers are recognizing the A & B difference? are they paying more than for just one test?


----------

